# Pronomi



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Quando si parla di una donna si usa LE, quindi “dirLE”, “parlarLe” ecc.
Quando si parla di un uomo si usa GLI, quindi “dirGLI”, “parlarGLI”.
Non è pignoleria *è necessario per capire*.
Se ci si riferisce a più persone si usa LORO, quindi “dire a LORO”, “parlare a LORO”. È entrato nell’uso “parlarGLI” ma solo se non si crea confusione. 
Grazie a tutti voi


----------



## oriente70 (21 Marzo 2018)

Grazie


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2018)

in che consiste il problema?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si parla di una donna si usa LE, quindi “dirLE”, “parlarLe” ecc.
> Quando si parla di un uomo si usa GLI, quindi “dirGLI”, “parlarGLI”.
> Non è pignoleria *è necessario per capire*.
> Se ci si riferisce a più persone si usa LORO, quindi “dire a LORO”, “parlare a LORO”. È entrato nell’uso “parlarGLI” ma solo se non si crea confusione.
> Grazie a tutti voi


deformazione professionale :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si parla di una donna si usa LE, quindi “dirLE”, “parlarLe” ecc.
> Quando si parla di un uomo si usa GLI, quindi “dirGLI”, “parlarGLI”.
> Non è pignoleria *è necessario per capire*.
> Se ci si riferisce a più persone si usa LORO, quindi “dire a LORO”, “parlare a LORO”. È entrato nell’uso “parlarGLI” ma solo se non si crea confusione.
> Grazie a tutti voi


Io qui scrivo come parlo.. 
So che passo da ignorante, ma non mi interessa, è una scelta di comunicazione precisa

Ovvio che se devo fare un documento di lavoro e scrivo a un soggetto femminile, il discorso cambia


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si parla di una donna si usa LE, quindi “dirLE”, “parlarLe” ecc.
> Quando si parla di un uomo si usa GLI, quindi “dirGLI”, “parlarGLI”.
> Non è pignoleria *è necessario per capire*.
> Se ci si riferisce a più persone si usa LORO, quindi “dire a LORO”, “parlare a LORO”. È entrato nell’uso “parlarGLI” ma solo se non si crea confusione.
> Grazie a tutti voi


Io cerco di rispettare i pronomi ... Che voto mi dai ?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Non ho chiesto di rispettare la consecutio, ma almeno il pronome maschile e femminile :unhappy: :blu:


Per chi volesse la mia felicità :sorriso2:


[video=youtube;8bfYQZPLCEA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bfYQZPLCEA[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io cerco di rispettare i pronomi ... Che voto mi dai ?:carneval:


A te anche se li sbagliassi 
:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2018)

ma no, il problema è sempre dovuto al T9 :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> ma no, il problema è sempre dovuto al T9 :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (23 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Io qui scrivo come parlo*..
> So che passo da ignorante, ma non mi interessa, è una scelta di comunicazione precisa
> 
> Ovvio che se devo fare un documento di lavoro e scrivo a un soggetto femminile, il discorso cambia


anche io , solo che scrivo male è eguale?:sonar:
ma tanto mi faccio capire lo stesso perchè chi è intelligente capisce cosa voglio dire


----------



## disincantata (23 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche io , solo che scrivo male è eguale?:sonar:
> ma tanto mi faccio capire lo stesso perchè chi è intelligente capisce cosa voglio dire



Invece hai gia' migliorato il modo di scrivere.  Basta riflettere.


----------

